# Fancy driving to Singapore and then..........



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

8) *Fancy driving to Singapore?*

Our journey starts in June and goes from Paris to Belgium, Holland, Germany, Poland, Belarus, Russia, Mongolia, China, Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Malaya and into Singapore. From there we are going ship our unit to Darwin in Austral but you could also ship back to Europe.

Anyone interested?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Nah - did that for the last two years - looking to try something a little more challenging next time.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mikea said:


> 8) *Fancy driving to Singapore?*
> 
> Our journey starts in June and goes from Paris to Belgium, Holland, Germany, Poland, Belarus, Russia, Mongolia, China, Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Malaya and into Singapore. From there we are going ship our unit to Darwin in Austral but you could also ship back to Europe.
> 
> Anyone interested?


I'm still having problems getting to Devon so I think this may be out of my league. But sounds wicked and I do wish you all the best for probably the most unforgettable experiences in your whole life. Don't forget the blog bit so we can follow your epic journey.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish I had the courage to tackle such journey. 

I console myself with the idea that my van most likely wouldn't make it.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike,

Your subscription crown is missing from your name. Have you been dethroned?

Dougie.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you checked that you can bring a left hand drive into Singapore (assuming that it is a left hooker you have). When we lived there no LHD vehicles were allowed.

Noel


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

WOW......that sounds fantastic.......look forward to hearing all about it....are you going with others or alone ??
I could well be interested in the future as I would love to visit my son in New Zealand and I have a flying phobia.......
I had been thinking about just going by boat....but the idea of taking the van and spending at least a year doing it sounds great to me......but, brave as I think I am......I would have to go in the company of others !!
Please, please let us all know how you get on.
The very best of luck to you....have a safe trip

Lynda


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

What a wonderful trip plan....i thought we were on a big adventure going to Disney in Paris last October!!! Hope you have fun and please write a blog to tell us of your adventures...you lucky so and so's!!(not that I am jealous!!!)
Regards
Annie


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

may well tag along 

John

Lynda?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds like a wonderful trip to me. have you looked up how much it would cost to ship the motorhome to australia and where to after that.or would you sell the van at a profit and fly back.that would make a bit of a difference to us.

cabby


----------

